# Would there be any interest?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

In doing a 'round robin' car? The subject came up on another board. And I happened to remember that I have an old Delton boxcar around here someplace just doing nuthin. I could spray it white, and either hand letter it MLSX (or perhaps someone could supply decals?). Each member would then take a pic of it on their layout, post the pic here, sign the car and send it on. The only cost for each member would be postage to the next destination (insured please, w/ tracking), and any minor repairs along the way. Final stop would be Shad's, so he can take it along to train shows.

Also, which would be better hook n loops, B'mann knuckles, one of each?

Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik:

I'd be interested. As far a couplers go, I'd suggest truck mounted any thing. That way I could substitute some of my trucks with truck mounted kadees that would match up with my cars. With body mounts it would be harder to swap out trucks. 


Chuck N


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting Idea. how about if folks have decals for there RR maybe adding it to the car. As for couplers I'd say leave truck mount and then folks could easily change to there style and then return it as is to the next person. BTW I'd participate. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds of interest. Second the idea of truck mounting, and a bag with loops, KDs, Bachmanns, etc. to swop out. 

The question would be how such a car got to 1930s Bohemia if you send it here tho!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd do it...though there ain't that much to see at the moment, just tracks on OSB, with power tools, boxes, and junk for 'scenery'.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd be up for it, Mik. Right now I'm doing some serious R.R. expansion so I wouldn't want to be near the top of the list. Count me in.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost 300 views and only 5 positive responses.... Compared to the number of people who chime in on the first 20 minutes of a bashing thread? I guess I have my answer. And that's really pretty sad guys.......


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be game Mik. Sorry i'd have posted earlier but just got home from vacation. 

Terry


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I am game for this...If its a Bachmann car, I have extra trucks that can go with it with various couplers...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, as I said, it's a Delton... but I could always put B'mann trucks under it -- if it makes things easier. I think I have a pair here, but with plastic wheels.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If I don't have at least 25 people (plus a few moderators) willing to commit to this, then the idea simply isn't going to work. I thought it was a neat idea.... guess I must be weird.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was another idea posted here somewhat like your idea. Members would buy Decals of other guys Rail Road Logo and put in on a car of thier choosing. They then would add the car to a consist and take a picture of it.
That car from another rr would always be on thier layout.

I have one of Marty's Box cars with Shelter Homes Logo on the side. That is the name of his company that erans his family a living.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, JJ. I DID propose a decal SWAP a while back (just mail each other the decals, the only thing bought extra was stamps), I got NO takers on this board. I did on another, though.









I also suggested a New Year's build challenge... that was a spectacular flop as well, HERE. It was a roaring success at that same elsewhere 


I like you guys, I really do, but sometimes I wonder if I need to change aftershave, or if I'm just wasting my time trying to come up with any 'community involvement' ideas... unless I want to start a 'jump on', Lewis Polk, Stanley Ames, Bachmann, etc. thread, very few seem to care.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

This idea has come up several times in the past. I think that it does indeed have merit, however for some reason it never seems to pan out. The problem with sending a car around is that people have to pay to ship it. Add to that, there are people out there (admittedly I'm probably one of them) that would get it and then just keep forgetting to send it back out. The car would take forever to make the rounds. If 25 people had it, and it took each 1-2 weeks to receive it, add their signature/decal/etc photograph the car, and then send it on, you're looking at 6 months for it to make the rounds. 

I think the decal exchange is a better idea at the core. Less shipping costs, etc...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the idea.. count me in.. 

I like Chucks idea on the couplers.. truck mounted anything.. that way anyone could swap out what they needed, just replace what whas on it before you send it on..


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

If I don't have at least 25 people (plus a few moderators) willing to commit to this, then the idea simply isn't going to work. I thought it was a neat idea.... guess I must be weird. 

I dunno...do we even have twice that many regular posters with actual layouts? 

I think we got a lot of people that drop by maybe once a month, if that...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm -- 8 yes, 2 maybe?..... it's an OK start. C'mon, take a chance... if you can afford to buy a $500 locomotive, then you can probably afford to donate $10-15 in freight to make this idea a success. I'll paint the car in the next couple days, and let things ride until July 4. Yes, it might take until next spring to make the rounds... I hear it's nice down South and in large parts of the Southwest during the winter, don't they have mail delivery and run trains there, too? I'd be including a 'bill of lading' for you guys to write your name, railroad, location, and the date on... just to keep track of where it's already been and maybe figure out how many miles it's covered... It could either be a fun success, or a spectacular flop, but that all depends on the members of the MLS community, and if they WANT to make it work. 

We can add in a decal swap for those that want, if there is interest. It's a boxcar, an empty boxcar... stick 2 sets of decals in, take 2 out. Honor system.... Or even try that completely separately... I think I have 4 or 5 spare sets left here..... I know I do, if you don't mind the AVRR ones.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I missed this thread somehow, sure Mik, count me in for this one as well


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Not something I'd normally do... 

...but this thread needs bumped up a bit so our regular occasional posters can look it over and chime in. 

Mik might want to leave it up another month...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

OK it was the aftershave. 

Count me in and if there's another in or near Tucson I could do a hand offto speed it up. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik instead of adding decals or sticker swap (as I dont have anymore) why not do like the Brits did, sign the car (name & location) with a paint pen before forwarding it.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay....time to bump this thread up again so our less than regular posters can weigh in... 

(hopefully Mik still intends to go ahead with this)


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun, glad you bumped it back up. I'd participate, but I will have to wait until late August at the earliest due to travel. For part of this month we'll be out of Internet range in a national park. 

But yeah, what a neat idea. My layout is rather modest but I'm building some kit buildings right now. Maybe I can get a good camera angle. Hey, I have track on the ground and it runs, so it's a layout, right?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of us over here would be interested, but it would probably cost the same as having one gold-leafed and repainted by L D Vinci to get it back stateside.

Depends how much of a hurry you are in to get it back - I could bring it over next time I visit.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Might have a pic later today. Waiting for paint to dry. It's been too durned hot and sticky for the last week or 10 days for it to apply right.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

tac, you could send it down here. 
postage from here to the states costs about a third, than posting from there to here.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, here it is.....









As suggested, I changed it over to Bachmann trucks. However, I don't have metal wheels or knuckle couplers for them. If anybody has a set and are willing to donate them, great! I did it in 1880's 'billboard reefer' style for 2 reasons. 1. The signatures will show up best on the off white. and 2. It just grabs your attention. The colors are what I had closest to the forum colors. I had to take a couple small liberties with the logo to make it hand paintable. While I'm certain there are a few saying that they 'could have done better'.... I'd ask, why didn't you volunteer? If there are no *major* complaints about how it looks, then as soon as the paint hardens a bit, I'll ship it to whoever is closest that wants to participate. Probably early next week, unless someone is in the area and wants to stop by to pick it up.


Just as an example. here are a couple shots of it out on the line with good old #6 and a bobber caboose. All you guys will have to do to participate is take a few pix like these, post them in the 'anniversary round robin car' thread that I'll start, write your name, city, and date someplace on the car (with a sharpie or fine paint pen - no HUGE John Hancocks, please), then mail it on to the next guy.... Simple enough, I hope? By my best guess there is room for about 50 signatures before it will start getting crowded.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

The car looks great. Sign me up and I will add the metal wheels when it gets here if someone else doesn't do it first. 

Paul Deis


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you gentlemen would be so kind as to PM me your mailing addresses, I'll try to figure out where in should go first.... OK, second, since it already made a couple laps on the AV


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't forget to sign it!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...Time to bump this thread up, see if everybody got their addresses PM'd, and how Mik is doing on the list...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 16 Jun 2010 09:36 AM 
Almost 300 views and only 5 positive responses.... Compared to the number of people who chime in on the first 20 minutes of a bashing thread? I guess I have my answer. And that's really pretty sad guys....... Did it actually occur to you that we - as an enthusiastic bunch of LS rail nuts - live as far apart as 10,000 miles? We have Korm down in deepest Tierra del Fuego or whatever, Zubi in Japan, Gordon and Tony plus others in Australia and New Zealand, let alone a good few over in Yoorup and Scandinavia....shipping a large box with a car in it to many of these places would/might take months......I know that Korm, waaaaaaay down there, has just heard that the Argentine garrison in Stanley has surrendered....

Go easy on us, Mik.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And so it begins... I'll be very sad if it flops


http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/4/aft/116663/Default.aspx


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

......I know that Korm, waaaaaaay down there, has just heard that the Argentine garrison in Stanley has surrendered.... 
did they? 
thanks for the update. 

i think, it just would have to begin. nobody is driving us. who says, that we have to send it around the world it in less then 80 days? 

we could group up. so, that those, who live near together, send it to each other. (would not be effective, to send from houston to ottawa to santa fe. 

if i, let's say, receive it from switzerland, i could send it to japan, zubi could send it to australia... do we have somebody in india? 
from there maybe to afghanistan or irak (if anybody thought of taking the essentials with him to over there) 
from there some airjockey could take it back to the states.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik:

Can you either publically, here on MLS, or privately, email, let us know the sequence of railroads. That way we will know if we are included and how far down the list we are located. For instance, I will be away for the month of September, so if I'm on the list I should get it soon, or sometime after Oct. 1.


Chuck N


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Being a newbee I am very interested in being added to the list. If we use a very GOOD box with foam cut outs to begin with, it can be re-wrapped and used over and over again. Also, you will want to collect the times of the year that someone can run a train. Here in Michigan I am pretty well limited from April to October for my set (others have snow plows, etc where they can run them year around or they are just in a warmer climate!).

Rich


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 28 Jul 2010 02:52 PM 
Being a newbee I am very interested in being added to the list. If we use a very GOOD box with foam cut outs to begin with, it can be re-wrapped and used over and over again. Also, you will want to collect the times of the year that someone can run a train. Here in Michigan I am pretty well limited from April to October for my set (others have snow plows, etc where they can run them year around or they are just in a warmer climate!).

Rich

First, look at the left column under my name and select 'send message' to send me your addy... you'll be up fairly soon since you're not too far West.


As for packaging - It's in the factory Delton box inside another box... It's ALL I had. Youse guys is lucky I had extra B'mann trucks and found a pair of knuckle couplers. If the packaging gets improved during the journey, and the car gets metal wheels, I certainly won't one to complain.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Stupid connection hiccuped


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Just caught this thread and I am on here almost everyday!


----------

